# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cangrejos en Ruidera.

## REEGE

Bueno aprovecho para poner unas fotos que le hice a unos cangrejos en las Lagunas de Ruidera...


Éste es el entorno donde unos chavales estaban cogiéndolos de entre las piedras y el poco agua que bajaba a la Laguna Salvadora por ese puente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Reege, por mucho que busques no vas a encontrar langostas  :Big Grin: 

Hay que ver el daño terrible que ha hecho a nuestros cangrejos este bicho. Estarán muy buenos en un plato, pero en el río son terribles.

Aunque lo mismo hay quién nos dirá que el cangrejo americano es autóctono y al que hay que aniquilar es al ibérico...

----------

